# One partridge down, hopefully more to come.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jr. and I both hit this guy.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Atta boy!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is everything sideways in Idaho? ;-)

Nice job!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We went back out and got into quail. Those little bastards are tough to hit.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work! I use to raise Huns and they were goooood eating! I tried to hunt them and got very few. Between my crappy shotgun skills and how hard Huns are to hit, I'd starve to death.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> We went back out and got into quail. Those little bastards are tough to hit.


Baaaaax* Fixed said *******.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait a second here, why can Fixed say ******* and I can't? *******, *******, *******!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Because I'm not Mormon. They let us get away with a lot more.:mrgreen: Ya see a non-mormon can curse, and swear, and still go to heaven. :-o


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Because I'm not Mormon. They let us get away with a lot more.:mrgreen: Ya see a non-mormon can curse, and swear, and still go to heaven. :-o


I'm not a Mormon either but by-**** I love those guys. I have a Mormon family renting my house in Perry and they are the best renters ever. When I was living there all the neighbors (Mormons) took great care of me and the rest of the street. And I took care of them as well. Nobody stole my Keystone Light off the back porch either.:mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

And more did come, this morning!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy cow, is that an old A5? Give it to me! I want it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It is an old A5, 1939 i think or somewhere around there. It was my grandpa's. I also have my dads old A5, is was a little newer, and updated the barrel so I could shoot steel through it.


----------

